
RedMonk Q119 Programming Language Rankings: JavaScript Is #1 - bookofjoe
https://twitter.com/wa7son/status/1109020110046576640
======
microwavecamera
Most popular ≠ most important. When it comes to web development, JS is all we
have right now. Of course it's going to be widely used but that's not
necessarily by choice.

~~~
melling
Well, JavaScript comes in many flavors these days. I posted this yesterday in
another comment:

ReasonML - OCaml - [https://reasonml.github.io](https://reasonml.github.io)

PureScript - Haskell - [http://www.purescript.org](http://www.purescript.org)

TypeScript - [https://www.typescriptlang.org](https://www.typescriptlang.org)

Scala.js - [http://scala-js.org](http://scala-js.org)

Elm - [https://elm-lang.org](https://elm-lang.org)

ghcjs - Haskell
([https://github.com/ghcjs/ghcjs](https://github.com/ghcjs/ghcjs))

Fable - F# - [https://fable.io](https://fable.io)

This podcast covers many of them:
[http://bikeshed.fm/192](http://bikeshed.fm/192)

------
based2
alt [https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/](https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/)

